# Vendor Certifications - Points



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi - Will vendor certifications provide any points ? If only done 1 year computer diploma.

Like - MCSD, MCTS, MCPD, ITIL

and i also did MCSE,MCSA for sake on knowledge 

Will any of the above give me 10 points for education ?


Also, I am not sure but I cleard ACS RPL in Group B

Please suggest ?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Hi - Will vendor certifications provide any points ? If only done 1 year computer diploma.
> 
> Like - MCSD, MCTS, MCPD, ITIL
> 
> ...


Certifications wont give you education points, but they will help you with your ACS evaluation. You need proper university degree for higher education points.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks JBY, A friend of mine recently, had a 1 year computers diploma and certifications he got 10 points. 

Can anyone confirm if that works or not please ?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Vendor specific certifications will not give you points for education.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

guess than he must have got diploma points ? it was only an years diploma ?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

"Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia, or *qualification or award of recognised standard*" will give you 10 points as per DIAC.

We dont know the details of your friend's diploma or yours, and you should provide more details.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

If he completed the diploma in Australia then yes he would get points. Completed elsewhere no points are given.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Which is the easiest diploma to do which visa and minimum duration ?

I am not sure if he did a diploma in australia, will cbeck tommorow 

Currently I am gettig 30 pojnts for age a d 15 for work ex and 5 for state sponsbership and I have 7.5 ielts general

Will I need to redo ielts for tbat diploma in australia


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Pls reply


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Well,

in my ACS assessment I have following :

Your MCITP from Microsoft assessed* as comparable to an AQF Diploma* with a major in computing.

So, according to all the rules, it should give me 10 points, because it is "award of recognised standard", recognised by ACS.

However, 10 points are not enough for me, and because my Bachelor is not an ICT, in order to claim 15 points, I applied for VETASSESS point advice as well.

Hope it helps.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Glad so did it get you the 10 point mate, thanks a lot for your response. It would be great if others can share more information


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Glad so did it get you the 10 point mate, thanks a lot for your response. It would be great if others can share more information


If ACS has recognized your vendor certification equivalent to AQF diploma with major in computing, then you are entitled for 10 points for education.

I have gone through a legal manual of DIAC and it is very clearly mentioned there too that DIAC will consider such certifications on advice of ACS, which if is available in your ACS result, then there should not be any problem.

Just a query here, why did you write RPL, if you had vendor certification? (I assume that you got assessed for the ANZSCO code relevant to your certs)

I also have non-ICT degree but have a few certs, which were assessed by ACS as equivalent to AQF diploma with major in computing.

Hope it clarifies your doubt


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> If ACS has recognized your vendor certification equivalent to AQF diploma with major in computing, then you are entitled for 10 points for education.
> 
> I have gone through a legal manual of DIAC and it is very clearly mentioned there too that DIAC will consider such certifications on advice of ACS, which if is available in your ACS result, then there should not be any problem.
> 
> ...


I did nit have certificatikns earlier just gitnthem afterni came to knkw thatbi wintnbe able to qualify without graduatuon. Thaks a lot for clarifying.

Can yiu tell me which diplomas are considered for 10 pointsbin diac. I would then refile rpl asao.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Appologies for typos was on mobile. Actually I dont have a grad, thats why can you llease tell me which diploma would give me 10 pojnt bro. Please I would be very grateful


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Appologies for typos was on mobile. Actually I dont have a grad, thats why can you llease tell me which diploma would give me 10 pojnt bro. Please I would be very grateful


If you can get MCITP certification, this would be enough.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot, would do it asap. Also I am in siftware testing will that be an issue.


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Well,
> 
> in my ACS assessment I have following :
> 
> ...


Hi,

How did you apply for VETASSESS point advice? Becuase I am trying to apply for the same but their online system says that it is mendatory for ONLY point advice application that client is reffered to vetassess by DIAC or other skills assessment authority?


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Minhas said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you apply for VETASSESS point advice? Becuase I am trying to apply for the same but their online system says that it is mendatory for ONLY point advice application that client is reffered to vetassess by DIAC or other skills assessment authority?


Well, I first asked ACS to refer me, then asked DIAC, and had no answer from both.
Finally asked VETASSESS, and they kindly invited me to apply 

In the form just checked "yes", no other consequences.

As far as I know, many others do the same.

Your other option is, to wait for CO to refer you, and this is wasting of time.
VETASSESS assessment these days takes more than 4 months...
However, there are cases in which CO decides simply to reject your visa application, and your 3000 AUD ..


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Well, I first asked ACS to refer me, then asked DIAC, and had no answer from both.
> Finally asked VETASSESS, and they kindly invited me to apply
> 
> In the form just checked "yes", no other consequences.
> ...


Oh, thank you very much. I will do the same  Please let me know with your outcome.


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

I have done Masters in Computer Science but my Graduation is with non IT subjects, however, major with Maths. Also, I have two of the additional certifications i.e. CISA and CISSP. Can anybody suggest, how many marks i will get for qualification. 

Besides that I have recently done my MBA, can I claim degree with minor in ICT.

Thanks


----------



## randika (Mar 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> If he completed the diploma in Australia then yes he would get points. Completed elsewhere no points are given.


Hi shel,

Can you please give me a help regarding the skill assessment and EOI?

I have B.Sc. (Physical Science) Degree with subjects Computer Science, Chemistry, Physics, Applied Mathematics. It consists with 90 credits(24 credits in ICT Content).

I have SCJP (Sun Certified Java Programmer) certificate and MCPD (Microsoft Certified Professional Developer).

I have 3 years working experience as a Software Engineer.

* Will the skill assessment be positive with these qualifications & experience?
* Can I use my B.Sc. degree for claim 15 points in the EOI?

Thanks,
Ran.


----------



## Ron1781 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi ,

I have done B.E. in mechanical Engineering but later moved into IT and having 8 years of my work experience in Systems and Networking . At the earlier stage of my career I pursue MCSE and CCNA certification in 2006 at the earlier stage of my career. 
Can any one help me to understand how MCSE (Vendor certification) could help me to get 10 points for work experience and 15 points for Qualification. Or pllz guide me on how many points I can get for Work experience and Qualification.

Regards
Ron


----------

